# Can You Really Hunt Coyotes This Way? Is It Legal?



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

A buddy of mine and I recently went coyote hunting. We hunted on a friend of my buddy's land, 25 acres. I brought my Cass Creek hand held caller with an external speaker. The land owner told us, you won't get any coyotes with that. He said, just drive my tractor back there. He went on to explain that whenever he hooked his mower up to his tractor to mow the grass, the coyotes would show up and go after the rabbits he kicked up mowing. He said the coyotes weren't afraid of the tractor and actually follow it. He also has a flat bed trailer that he said we could hook up to the tractor, one of us drive the tractor while the other sits on the trailer and shoots the coyotes. We thanked him but said, naw...we're gonna use the electronic caller. Well, not only did we not shoot any coyotes, we never even saw any. So, we decided next time we might use the tractor and flatbed trailer. Does this sound logical? Is it legal?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't think riding on the tralor is totally legal, but if you set up some where and jsut wait for them to come this legal. The coyotes are thick when we combine and I am going to bring the 30.06 next year an get a couple.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

It isn't uncommon for me to see coyotes when baling hay. They usually follow along side about 5-6 rows over. They don't chase rabbits but they do catch a number of mice! After a ways they just sit down and the next time back they do the same routine.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Check your state laws as it is legal in some places and not in others! In ND it is perfectly legal to shoot a coyote from a truck, tractor or combine. You can shoot them any time of the year as well!


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

to think all this money I've spent on calls and camo, now I need to go buy a damn tractor...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ron answered it well.

I think that if the farmer you are talking about wants that to get done, to rid his land of predators, the option he is giving is probably not going to be questioned much by anyone.

I would say that depending on the trailer and terrain, you may want to look into the safety aspect of shooting from bouncing, moving trailer so you don't shoot yourself or fall off and shoot someone else. That is the big worry I would have.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Ron answered it well.
> 
> I think that if the farmer you are talking about wants that to get done, to rid his land of predators, the option he is giving is probably not going to be questioned much by anyone.
> 
> I would say that depending on the trailer and terrain, you may want to look into the safety aspect of shooting from bouncing, moving trailer so you don't shoot yourself or fall off and shoot someone else. That is the big worry I would have.


 It is a matter of predator control, the landowner claims he has a healthy population of yotes on his property, more than he wants, and they aren't shy. He claims he see's them dang near on a daily basis.

If we use the tractor/trailer we will be very careful. We thought we'd drive around to bring the yotes out, stop and shoot if a chance of opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

If he tells you if you paint his house 10 point bucks come to admire the house I would get a little suspicious. LOL.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Bgunit68 said:


> If he tells you if you paint his house 10 point bucks come to admire the house I would get a little suspicious. LOL.


 :withstupid: Where's all the Bucks???


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well I have always said it isnt illegal until you get caught..hell...give it a try..you are on the land owners land..you are using his equipment and he wants them gone...I dont see a problem...take a shotgun and a rifle.. :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I second the shot gun.
Bet it won't take to long for the youtes to wise up. 
 Al


----------



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

even if one of you drove the tractor to the middle of the field and left it running they would be close if not right out there!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would do it. Has anyone ever chased yotes down with snowmobiles?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope the Game and Fish say it is a No go.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I knew a group that used snowmobiles to chase the youte out on the ice around Drummond Island then shot at them as they were hot footing it to the main land. the next day they would repete it only case the youtes out on the ice from the main land and shot from there.

 Al


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

Wasn't there a story about a kid who talked all his friends into white washing a fence for him? Next thing you know you will be bailing hay for him in hopes of getting a coyote. :eyeroll:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I say take turns drivein the tractor around the field why one sits in the fence row and picks the coyotes off as they fallow


----------

